

Is it news that Google goes encrypted? - gsivil


======
Athtar
I've been using the Encrypted Google as my homepage for a while now, and
honestly, I don't notice any difference compared to the regular search.
Granted, I am not a big fan of Google Instant, so I am biased but nohting's
really changed as far as results for me. They may be a second or two slower
and the auto-fill doesn't always work but those are compromises that I can
live with.

------
gsivil
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1485515> by vog 178 days ago

------
gsivil
This was discussed almost 6 months ago but it seems that is a real option
today. How would that could affect the search experience from the point of
view of the normal user? And how could that affect the overall efficiency and
speed of Google search in a let us say global scale?

